# Daddy DXN!



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well finally happened. 8 days late.

What a day. I'm on a high to say the least.

baby boy...10 lb 
came out once I'd waxed him up proper. 

The baby trio is complete. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Congrats Andy ;D

10lb F*ck me!     any names yet mate?

Did you help with the delivery ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

CONGRATUALTIONS to all three of you!

10lbs....WOW! (actually  but that's a girl thing.. )

Have you chosen a name?

Louise :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well done Andrew...and I was thinking about mailing you to get an update!

So he is a BIG boy...just like his daddy then! ;D

I hope all is well and your wife is in high spirits!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thomas Titus.....

no not really wife wouldn't let me

Jacob William Dixon


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Golly Gosh 10Ib!! That is flaming huge [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=baby.gif].

Congratulations and hope both mummy and baby are well . [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many congrats to all.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Get some [smiley=cheers.gif] before [smiley=sleeping.gif] and make the most of it 

Moley & Bunny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one..

Although William Kenneth would have been more fun (initials WKD)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well done mate....mum and babe doing well I hope. You wait till you get them home, Ethan just filled 9 nappies in 3 fecking hours - little bastard. 

10 llb baby means he'll go 4 hours between feeds, 6 llb baby means 2 hours you lucky lucky bastard.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What do you mean feed it ???


Both doing fine (smarting abit though :-X)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations! Another forum baby. How many so far this year I wonder? We will all be moving over to peoplecarrierforum.co.uk soon!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ah, so your surname is 'Dixon'!!! ..... I get it now!!!! 

p.s. congrats Doc


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=baby.gif] 
Congrats to you both! [smiley=cheers.gif]

PJ & Mart


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

A ten pounder! 

OUCH!

Flipping heck I bet that made her eyes water!

I struggled to get baby No. 2 out and screamed to be passed a pair of scissors so I could release this huge monster stuck up me you know what.

I was gobsmacked when he only weighed 6lb 9oz his head felt like a football but was more like a tennis ball in reality.

I guess your wife had stitches too. Shudder.

Has she already said "Never Again"? Don't worry she will forget the pain you just put her through.

Or was it a CS.

Sorry I could rabbit on all day :

Well done Mrs Dixon and congratulations to you both! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Great News!!!!!

Hope all is going well...

I know everyone loves to give people tips and advice but if you have not already get yourself down to Waterstones and buy a book called "The Contented Little Baby Book" by Gina Ford

Gives you a track to run on and a set of instructions to get baby sleeping through 7p.m. -7a.m. by 6 weeks we and alot of our friends have followed it and it does work ;D

If you can do this then it means you wiil still have the evening to spend with your wife (or go to the pub) 

All the best

Jason


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Congrats! It's wonderful, being a dad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

well done mate


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Glad all 3 are doing well


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations... thats a big baby for sure...


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> A ten pounder!
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> ...


Thats funny.....that what Esme shouted at conception ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Thats funny.....that what Esme shouted at conception ;D


Sorry Doc, but this from Thorney is Brilliant ! LOL

Well done to all three of you !

So now stop messing about and get back to enjoying the TT again !


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

DXN,

Sorry but I got to know the details... How long did it take? Natural or 'sun roof' route?

Jason


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats DXN family! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Ah, so your surname is 'Dixon'!!! ..... I get it now!!!! Â
> 
> p.s. congrats Doc


 : The penny drops

You were wondering why I got TT on the plate then three random letters??

lol

PS for Jason it came out naturally bar some reconstruction work
Gina is a god but the little swine is not so contented at the moment.

Thorney...pure class, thanks for making me smile even more.

Cheers to all for the kind comments.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

hehe...wasn't a joke, she's walked like John Wayne since we met ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> hehe...wasn't a joke, she's walked like John Wayne since we met


So was the "upgrade" to RS4 necessary to take your swollen head or just your enormous happy sack?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

From the bottom of my heart just glad everyone is OK...

Had a scary time with mine last week, they way things went, if I could have found someone to do a Vecectomy that day, I sould have done it 

Look after her, and Jacob 

Jason


----------

